# Duce Rods. Twisted fishing rods in Shreveport/Bossier



## Duce Rods

If you have heard about us or even if you haven't, you need to come check us out at the Louisiana Outdoorsman Expo in Bossier City Louisiana this weekend. The show starts tomorrow at 4 and runs through Sunday.

Who or what is a Duce Rod. Well, in many peoples opinions, we make one of the finest rods out on the market today. Our rods are super light weight, super sensitive, and with the spiral wrapped design, have an unmatched casting distance!!

Come check us out to get some great deals!

Anthony Beslin
[email protected]
337-458-0142

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duce Rods

We also will have a selection of our TWISTED OFFSHORE line of rods on display.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChumStain

I have a Duce Rod that broke in half on my first red fish.. What kind of warrany do yalls rod have? And what kind of blanks do yall use? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Duce Rods

We will replace any rod broken on the first fish free of charge. You must have gotten a defective blank or one that was damaged during shipping. Give me a call. (337)458-0142. I will be more than happy to fix you up. Sorry about your inconvenience. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whistlingdixie

Thanks Anthony for these rods. I absolutely love them and eventhough I thought the twisted eyes was just a gimmick I do see a difference when fighting a fish, casting a lure, and trying to target a tailing red. I can honestly say I will never own another rod again and for the quality rod you get I will never be able to find a better priced rod. I need one of your new spinning rods now for my popping cork set up.


----------



## Hydrasport335

*Duce Rods*

I have been fishing with Duce Rods (3 of them) for over 2 years. I find the rods to be of superior construction, light, and I have noticed a 10 - 15% increase in distance. For years I fished with Kistler Rods, I find the Duce Rods to be more durable, and cast further that the Kistler Rods, which, are extremely good rods. I would give them a try. the $150 price tag is actually cheaper than most quality rods.


----------

